# Puppy Wakes Up Too Early



## rooney (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a 15-week-old dachshund/chihuahua mix that I've had for a little over a week now. I take him out for his last bathroom trip at around 10 pm, and I wake up at 5 am. However, the past week I've had him (after he settled into his crate and stopped crying all night), he's been waking up pretty consistently at 4:30 am, and then he won't stop barking. I've tried waiting it out, to see if he goes back to sleep, but I've just ended getting up at about 4:45 to take him out for his morning bathroom trip.

Is there anyway I can see if he'll make it to 5 am, or is this just when my puppy is "programmed" to wake up? 

Also, when will he eventually be sleeping longer than 7 hours at night? At around what age can I expect him to be able to hold it longer overnight, so I can get some more sleep?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My doxie mix has been able to hold it for 8-9 hrs overnight from about 12 weeks. Dogs have their own schedule though, and yours might not have same bladder skillz.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

You just need to wait it out. 

When you just end up getting up early you're reinforcing the behavior. It sucks, but wait it out. If you can stay in bed past 5 then stay in bed as long as it takes for him to hush. Also, he is quite young... perhaps he needs to go out in the middle of the night? I don't know if my dobe necessarily needed it but at 15 weeks I was taking him out in the middle of the night still and he would pee a ton. Dobes are much bigger dogs so I would imagine that your mix may need to pee. Is it possible to take him out once right before you go to bed, that may help, or do you go to bed at 10?


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> My doxie mix has been able to hold it for 8-9 hrs overnight from about 12 weeks. Dogs have their own schedule though, and yours might not have same bladder skillz.


Mine needs to be let out every six hours or so... Yes, dogs have their own schedule.


----------



## rooney (Mar 31, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> You just need to wait it out.
> 
> When you just end up getting up early you're reinforcing the behavior. It sucks, but wait it out. If you can stay in bed past 5 then stay in bed as long as it takes for him to hush. Also, he is quite young... perhaps he needs to go out in the middle of the night? I don't know if my dobe necessarily needed it but at 15 weeks I was taking him out in the middle of the night still and he would pee a ton. Dobes are much bigger dogs so I would imagine that your mix may need to pee. Is it possible to take him out once right before you go to bed, that may help, or do you go to bed at 10?


I go to bed at 10. But, he hasn't peed in his crate overnight, so I don't know if him holding it is the problem.


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

When I want to sleep in with my puppy, I'll get up with her when she wakes up, take her out and feed her, then put her back to bed. She might cry for 5 minutes or so, but she always falls back asleep and then I get to sleep more too. Also, I always make sure to wait until she stops crying to take her out, whether we're going back to sleep or if we get up for the day. She started waking up earlier and earlier until I made sure that she was quiet first. 

That being said, waking up early is part of the joys of puppyhood.


----------



## emma.b (Apr 3, 2012)

haha what is sleep??

I have a pomeranian pup and so far im getting up every 2-3 hours in the night! Then she wants to get up and play at about 6am.

I cant wait for her to be sleeping longer! Still at 3am i still cant help but 'awwwww' at her cute little face.


----------

